# OT - Sonics Sold



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...nicssold18.html


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Uhhhhh....Sonics to Oklahoma in a couple years.....Blazers to Seattle in a couple years?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, I wonder if they will be moving to Oklahoma now?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

working link : http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/277945_sonics18ww.html

WOW.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a thread in the Sonics Forum with another article link:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=289224


G-Force


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I really hope they stay in Seattle!!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Uhhhhh....Sonics to Oklahoma in a couple years.....Blazers to Seattle in a couple years?


uke:

Stepping Razor


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I can see it now. The NW Super Blazers. Colors will be Green and Black.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Swerv said:


> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...nicssold18.html



Sadly, this isn't so "OT". I'm not certain this is anything but bad news insofar as the Blazers are concerned.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm shocked guys. If (or when...ughhh) they move, I'll have to be a Blazers fan, which is a difficult concept for me. But I can't be a fan of the team if they are in OK City.


----------



## TallBottom (May 24, 2006)

How sad!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

2 Scenarios in my mind....

#1 
Sonics to OK
Paul Allen Sells the Blazers
NBA Expansion to Las Vegas and Seattle (PA Owner)
Memphis slides to EC

#2
Sonics to OK
Blazers to Seattle
NBA espansion to Portland and Las Vegas
Memphis slides to EC


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to the O.C. *****!!!!!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll bet *Ed O.* is happy about this! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Schilly said:


> 2 Scenarios in my mind....
> 
> #1
> Sonics to OK
> ...


#1 seems more plausible.

If the NBA leaves Portland, I doubt they would come back.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


I would until another team came to Portland. It would suck though.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I can see it now. The NW Super Blazers. Colors will be Green and Black.


Somehow given what just happened, I don't think Seattle will embrace a team with Starbucks' colors.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I don't see expansion in the NBA's future. Not to Seattle, not to Anaheim, not to Vegas and certainly not to Portland.

I also understand a bit about East Coast arrogance. The thought of asking Baltimore to support a DC team is generally regarded as ridiculous, even though B-More is 35 miles from DC, but people in NY believe Portland would have no problem supporting a team in Seattle.

It will be interesting to see if the skids are greased to move the Blazers up to the Emerald City.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd be ill if Portland moved to Seattle to replace the Sonics...not because they aren't the Sonics, but because it's alienating another loyal NBA city. I just...just can't believe this is happening. If they were to be sold, I at least thought they would wait another season. To do this right before the 40th anniversary of the team being in Seattle is just sickening.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


**** no. If they move anywhere -- but especially to Seattle -- they are dead to me.

Stepping Razor


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


Considering I'm living in my 10th different city so far and never stopped being a Blazer fan, I'm inclined to say I would still support them, but, I'm not so sure yet know that I think about...I dunno...that's hard.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.




No


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

In my opinion...Portland is a better suited city to have the NBA franchise. 

The reason- Seattle is already spread thin with 2 other pro franchises and the Huskies.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Considering I'm living in my 10th different city so far and never stopped being a Blazer fan, I'm inclined to say I would still support them, but, I'm not so sure yet know that I think about...I dunno...that's hard.


I don't know if I could switch my allegiances to the Nugs. I wanted Ruben gone so long, I don't think I could root for a team with him on it again. I'd probably just forget the NBA and focus on the NFL instead. But I'd always be sad driving by the Glass Palace and the Rose Garden. No matter how many tractor pulls and Yanni concerts they would pack in there, they would be living tombs to me.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> In my opinion...Portland is a better suited city to have the NBA franchise.
> 
> The reason- Seattle is already spread thin with 2 other pro franchises and the Huskies.


Seattle's a much wealthier town than we are. It's all about corporate support and suite sales.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I'll bet *Ed O.* is happy about this! :biggrin:


Hehe.

Seriously, I want Portland to keep the Blazers. But if they decided to follow me up to Seattle at some point, I wouldn't complain. 

Ed O.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Portland won't be moved and I doubt that Seattle will move either. Seattle is one of the largest cities in the nation and has proven that it can support an NBA team. Portland also has a history of a rabid fan base (just look at this website) and will bounce back from these recent hard times. Honestly I think that Portland is more likely to move, but doubt they will. Regardless, you can't sport the "Trail Blazer" name anywhere else because it really doesn't make sense...but then again neither does the Los Angeles Lakers or Utah Jazz.


In the future (far down the road) I believe that the league could expand, and I think that Las Vegas and Oklahoma City would be ideal locations for the new franchises to be formed, taking the league to 32 teams....seems reasonable....if Stern would put a franchise in Vegas remains to be seen.

I'm honestly not worried, and I don't think that the Blazers will be going anywhere.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

If the Sonics were sold to an investment group from the Seattle area, I'd feel a little better about the chances of staying...but to OK City, a place that was determined to get a franchise? & Stern is probably salivating at the chance to move the team. When Nate left, I felt horrible as far as how you can feel in regards to sports; this is by far the worst I've ever felt in sports...this feels worse than the Seahawks losing the Superbowl.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Perfection said:


> Portland won't be moved and I doubt that Seattle will move either. Seattle is one of the largest cities in the nation and has proven that it can support an NBA team. Portland also has a history of a rabid fan base (just look at this website) and will bounce back from these recent hard times. Honestly I think that Portland is more likely to move, but doubt they will. Regardless, you can't sport the "Trail Blazer" name anywhere else because it really doesn't make sense...but then again neither does the Los Angeles Lakers or Utah Jazz.
> 
> 
> In the future (far down the road) I believe that the league could expand, and I think that Las Vegas and Oklahoma City would be ideal locations for the new franchises to be formed, taking the league to 32 teams....seems reasonable....if Stern would put a franchise in Vegas remains to be seen.
> ...


While it's pure conjecture to say either way if the Sonics will be moved, it is disconcerning that the group that purchased the Sonics is from Oklahoma City. IF THEY DO MOVE, it seems logical that PA (provided he keeps the team) might move the team to Seattle. Let's hope not. I'm sure I'd still root for the Seattle Trailblazers, but not with the same passion. Sort of how I root for the Seahawks or the Mariners. Sometimes it's easier to be a college sports fan - I mean I never have to worry about the Oregon Ducks relocating, being over the cap, or being sadled with bad contracts.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I have no f'n idea what Clay Bennett (the OKC money man behind the purported purchase) thinks he's doing.

Were the Sonics to leave Seattle that would mean some league realignment in the Western Conference no doubt ... but I still don't necessarily think the Blazers would leave Portland.

I want to think that Bennett is doing this just to keep his foot in the door and be financially involved with the NBA in the thought that a few more years down the line that Oklahoma City will get another NBA team by relocation or expansion (expansion is very remote, I know that). I think the Sonics should stay where they are ... but Bennett and his partners are very high on having major pro sports in OKC. I didn't think they would do something this quickly ... I hope Bennett realizes how much he'll screw up NBA alignment if he moves the Sonics ... I also hope he realizes what he's getting into when he hears a lot more people saying a lot of bad things about His Beloved City (as if I don't say enough ... and for the most part I don't have a problem with OKC except the religious nuts and the Republicans).

Even more interesting to me is that they bought the Storm too. I hope he wasn't thinking "hey, OKC gets a WNBA team too!" (and the popularity of women's basketball in OK, at least on the collegiate level, has been slightly better and more successful on the court than the men in recent years ... at least in OU's case).

Frankly -- and I admit with my attitude towards the Hornets, I'm not helping much -- the Hornets' final season in OKC will be very telling. If the fan support isn't the same as it was last season -- and there's a good chance it won't be as good because they know the team will be going home -- that might change the NBA's views about placing a franchise in OKC. If the second and last Hornets season in OKC doesn't draw like last season did, there may be some second thoughts.

That's part of the reason I'm so high on trading Desmond Mason to Portland --- it would test Oklahoma City's loyalty to a team, even though its not even their team, at a time when the market is being tested (not to mention he is so perfect for the Blazers it borders on sick). Even so, just this summer alone the Hornets have jettisoned PJ Brown (popular and respected), JR Smith (no comment) and Kirk Snyder (people still talk about the way he posterized Von Wafer this past season), and have brought aboard Tyson Chandler (hmmm), Peja Stojakovic (meh), and Bobby Jackson.

I love the idea of having a major professional team in Oklahoma City. My problem with it is that it that there are big money parties in OKC that are willing to do things that would muck up their chances or embarass themselves and their city in the name of money, politics and whatever.

And I still don't think there's been a resolution to the dispute between the Hornets and Oklahoma City over 2005-2006 revenues, either.

More thoughts later.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Assuming the Sonics go to Oklahoma; most of the Sonic's players are gonna be in for a little culture shock. Going form Seattle to Oak City is well...for lack of a better word, different; I've lived in both places.

Guess where the headquarters of Sonic Burgers franchise (huge in the south-southwest) is? That's right SoonerTerp...Oklahoma City. The irony of it all...

Peace


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Why the hell would PA move the team to Seattle? Is he going to build a new arena in Bellevue, pay the $30 mil to move the team, and leave Portland with nothing? I know he lives in Seattle & is loved by Seattle, but I don't see him betraying the Rose City like that.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Seattle's a much wealthier town than we are. It's all about corporate support and suite sales.



Yes, Seattle is a wealthier city-but it is about sports dollars being spread around. With the Seahawks and Mariners, corporate sponsors are already spread around quite well, as are fans. Add the Huskies to the mix. 

PDX has a metro of 2.25 with one franchise-so one per 2.25
Seattle has a metro of 3.8 with three franchises-so one per 1.266 if the Sonics leave, it is still one per 1.9

so from a population standpoint it makes more sense as well.....


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Perfection said:


> Regardless, you can't sport the "Trail Blazer" name anywhere else because it really doesn't make sense...


Ok...lahoma 



> Oklahoma is a state with a rich history, including its days as a frontier state, it being a destination of recently freed slaves looking for opportunity and equality, and being at the heart of the oil boom in the early 20th Century.
> 
> Most notably, Oklahoma has the nation's second largest Native American population. In honor of its large Native American population, and for tourism purposes, Oklahoma is called "Native America." Oklahoma's early history is forever tied to the Trail of Tears, which was the forced removal of the Five Civilized Tribes from the southeastern United States to present-day Oklahoma.


Not as positive as the Oregon Trail, but one could argue that Oklahoma is the only other place where "Trail Blazers" would make sense. Seattle? Not so much


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Assuming the Sonics go to Oklahoma; most of the Sonic's players are gonna be in for a little culture shock. Going form Seattle to Oak City is well...for lack of a better word, different; I've lived in both places.
> 
> Guess where the headquarters of Sonic Burgers franchise (huge in the south-southwest) is? That's right SoonerTerp...Oklahoma City. The irony of it all...
> 
> Peace



Does Oklahoma have a state income tax? I know Texas doesn't. If it doesn't then the players would be quite happy you'd think.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm waiting for ESPN to show Steve Martin running around in Dirty Rotten Scoundrals beating a pot screaming "OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Yes, Seattle is a wealthier city-but it is about sports dollars being spread around. With the Seahawks and Mariners, corporate sponsors are already spread around quite well, as are fans. Add the Huskies to the mix.
> 
> PDX has a metro of 2.25 with one franchise-so one per 2.25
> Seattle has a metro of 3.8 with three franchises-so one per 1.266 if the Sonics leave, it is still one per 1.9
> ...


Population is a smaller determinant than you may think in regards to a franchise. It's all about corporations, and Seattle has more of them than we do. That means corporate sponsors, luxury boxes and higher priced seating. Don't look at Key Arena as a factor--that place blows. A new arena would make that team a success.

We may be 2MM people, but we're a backwater compared to Seattle. Seattle is also a nice halfway point between Vancouver, BC and PDX if you're going for a regional flavor. Also, the Rose Garden hasn't been able to find a sponsor for what the value of naming rights should fetch. A team in Seattle should grab that with no problem.

If it were about fan support, we'd win hands down. Unfortunately, the fan seems to be left behind these days. I hope I'm wrong and you're right.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Does Oklahoma have a state income tax? I know Texas doesn't. If it doesn't then the players would be quite happy you'd think.


I take it you've never been to Oklahoma City? Wow, that place blows.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

okc and vancouver should get teams or vancouver and seattle if the sonics move to okc

or another canadian city and seattle.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

You know what would make sense to me.

1. Sonics move to Oklahoma
2. Paul Allen sells the Blazers and they stay in Portland.
3. The NBA gives Seattle an Expansion team with Paul Allen as the owner.

As long as the Blazers don't move it doesn't really matter. The Portland/Seattle rivalry has always been kind of lame. So basically it's 2 games a season where the team is traveling to Oklahoma instead of Seattle.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

maxiep said:


> I take it you've never been to Oklahoma City? Wow, that place blows.



LOL correct. What's so bad about it?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Population is a smaller determinant than you may think in regards to a franchise.


Yes and no. Since I have been working on bringing MLB to PDX for almost a decade, I can tell you it is indeed of high relevance. 



> It's all about corporations, and Seattle has more of them than we do. That means corporate sponsors, luxury boxes and higher priced seating.


A lot of truth here. However, they also have more franchises, which menas more corporate sponsors are spread throughout the 3. 




> We may be 2MM people, but we're a backwater compared to Seattle.



TO be honest, both cities are backwater, at least in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian Robinson of sonicscentral.com is now reporting that the New Orleans ownership has applied to the league to stay in OK city permanently. So...the Sonics could move to New Orleans?? Ugh, why did this have to happen today? I was thinking if they sold the team they would do it at least NEXT summer.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

maxiep said:


> I take it you've never been to Oklahoma City? Wow, that place blows.


so does the dallas area same type of area as okc


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Well...

If the Sonics really do move to OKC, then they should rename them the Tornados! :biggrin:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow blazers better not leave portland......


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


Why on earth would I? I don't live in Seattle and have never lived there are anywhere within 180 miles of that place. Let me repeat - ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY MILES.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Why the hell is there all of the sudden this wild speculation that the Blazers would leave Portland for Seattle?

1) It's already been stated that the Blazers would have a hell of a time leaving Portland, based on the lease agreement with the city of Portland. The team would have to declare bankruptcy, and then it's not even guaranteed that would void the lease agreement with the city.

2) The major issue in Seattle is with Key Arena. They have very few luxury suites, and the team doesn't get any revenue from the ones they have. That issue wouldn't change if the Blazers moved there. Paul Allen could technically buy Key Arena, but it's not clear whether the NBA would allow him to do so and move the Blazers there at the same time.

It sounds to me like there are really just a ton of you guys who are irrationally nervous about the Blazers leaving town. There's a lot of things that would have to happen for the Blazers to move, and most of them have legal roadblocks the size of mountains in front of them.

Relax.

-Pop


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like shin has asked to stay in OKC so seattle might not be moving


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

A "source" close to the group that bought the Sonics and the Storm says that they plan on keeping both teams in seattle. Press conf. at 3:00.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone know where we can listen to the press conference online?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Anyone know where we can listen to the press conference online?



To answer my own question:

http://www.kjram.com/main.html


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

kaydow said:


> A "source" close to the group that bought the Sonics and the Storm says that they plan on keeping both teams in seattle. Press conf. at 3:00.


I hope that's the case, and Shinn's petition muddies the waters, but it is highly unlikely that the investment group from OKC would purchase the Sonics (the Storm were the Dan Dickau in the deal) if they couldn't move them to Oklahoma City.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why the hell is there all of the sudden this wild speculation that the Blazers would leave Portland for Seattle?



I remember reading this "wild speculation" months ago, it's not sudden. Everyone knows that PA loves Seattle, and is putting lots of money into developing land in the city. When the rumors of him selling the Blazers started (before he actually said as much), the Blazers-to-Seattle-to-replace-the-moved-Sonics was mentioned in articles as was the PA-buys-the-Sonics possibility.




> Vulcan and Trail Blazers officials [said in February] that all options are on the table, including a possible move to a new city. And, in a telephone call to the Oregon governor's office, one Trail Blazer official even mentioned the possibility of a Blazer move to Seattle.
> 
> "It was mentioned as something they had discussed — not something that they issued as a threat," Egan said.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To twist this up, maybe this is a good thing in that the idea of PA selling the Blazers and buying the Sonics is taken out of the picture (or at least less of a possibility).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I listened to the press conference, and they said several times that they plan on keeping the Sonics and Storm in Seattle. They made it sound like if they cant get a better lease within a year, they will THEN look to move the Sonics, but their first priority is to keep the Sonics/Storm in Seattle.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Assuming the Sonics go to Oklahoma; most of the Sonic's players are gonna be in for a little culture shock. Going form Seattle to Oak City is well...for lack of a better word, different; I've lived in both places.
> 
> Guess where the headquarters of Sonic Burgers franchise (huge in the south-southwest) is? That's right SoonerTerp...Oklahoma City. The irony of it all...
> 
> Peace


Oh yes ... for good or ill a Sonic footlong coney dog and cherry limeade were staples of my diet for a while (I had to give them up). Those are the only two decent things on the menu!

And yes they'll DEFINITELY be in for a culture shock. Maybe not a good one.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I listened to the press conference, and they said several times that they plan on keeping the Sonics and Storm in Seattle. They made it sound like if they cant get a better lease within a year, they will THEN look to move the Sonics, but their first priority is to keep the Sonics/Storm in Seattle.


Let's see:

1. An Oklahoma City Group bought the Sonics.

2. The Point man of the of the purchase group has been an NBA executive

3. Oklahoma City has an arena and fanbase that's dying to pay just about anything for an NBA team.

Something tells me that the new ownership won't exactly be too heartbroken if a sweet deal with Seattle can't be reached.

And what exactly would you expect them to say in today's press conference? "Yeah, we bought the team to move it, no doubt! To hell with Seattle! You guys had your chances. Oh yeah, and don't forget to pick up your season tickets for this year, since it'll be the last sniff of NBA basketball you'll see in a while!"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

chris_in_pdx said:


> And what exactly would you expect them to say in today's press conference? "Yeah, we bought the team to move it, no doubt! To hell with Seattle! You guys had your chances. Oh yeah, and don't forget to pick up your season tickets for this year, since it'll be the last sniff of NBA basketball you'll see in a while!"


I think that's a good point... they had at least one more year in Seattle, and they gained NOTHING by stating an intent to move. Maybe they can get a sweetheart deal to stay (which actually might drive up the value of the franchise to the point where selling it might make sense) or maybe they won't, and they'll end up moving.

In either case, taking a hard-as_s_ stand today wouldn't have made sense.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Why on earth would I? I don't live in Seattle and have never lived there are anywhere within 180 miles of that place. Let me repeat - ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY MILES.


Some people might be attatched to the players, the history, all that good stuff. I don't see why everyone makes it an issue of distance.

Personally, I wouldn't support the team as much any more if at all.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I would be crushed. Blazer city is PORTLAND....

Seattle Blazers?


bleh. That's like trying to move the ducks to OSU. 

Would you like the Oregon State Ducks? no.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Some people might be attatched to the players, the history, all that good stuff. I don't see why everyone makes it an issue of distance.


Distance matters to me when a team is in a stadium that is 4 miles away or 180 miles away.

As for the "history" and all that good stuff, that went out the window with the Allen/Whitsett dismantling of the good team they bought, where they fired Adelman and traded away or pushed out the door every player from that era - even players that still had some game left. They had little respect for the history of the team.

So why should I follow a team that leaves my location out of respect for past players and the team history, when the owners haven't shown much concern for those things?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder if you see the Sonics tank this year a la the movie major league baseball. Bad stadium, no help during the draft, not resigning players(?) . . . could have all the ingredients for a bad season, making it that much easier for the organization to relocate. 

Maybe Blazers won't even be the worst in their own conferance?

I'm intereseted if new management will re-sign Wilcox . . . it could give insight of what management wants to do with the organization.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I listened to the press conference, and they said several times that they plan on keeping the Sonics and Storm in Seattle. They made it sound like if they cant get a better lease within a year, they will THEN look to move the Sonics, but their first priority is to keep the Sonics/Storm in Seattle.


Of course they'll say that...they want some fans to come to the arena next season. The Seattle City Council is full of bumbling idiots that don't understand how to negotiate...I'll be ****ing shocked if ANY arena deal is reached in 12 months. Ugh, this all makes me ill.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> looks like shin has asked to stay in OKC so seattle might not be moving


And where did you see this? On some message board blog? Is there a fact based article stating this?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


It's not a possibility...the Arena situation in Seattle is worse then here and the city government up there has already shown they aren't about to do anything about it.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:
 

> It's not a possibility...the Arena situation in Seattle is worse then here and the city government up there has already shown they aren't about to do anything about it.


Would Paul think about fronting the money for a new arena, though? Sort of simliar to what he did with the Rose Garden ... but then again, I doubt he'd want to go through all that hell again.

I just hope the Blazers don't leave. That's all.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

The Blazers wont move because we won the title in 1977. Has any team moved that has won a title in their city? I don't think so.


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

EFT said:


> The Blazers wont move because we won the title in 1977. Has any team moved that has won a title in their city? I don't think so.


hmm interesting

http://www.nba.com/sonics/history/1979champs.html

:biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

EFT said:


> The Blazers wont move because we won the title in 1977. Has any team moved that has won a title in their city? I don't think so.


Come on, think McFly...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

EFT said:


> The Blazers wont move because we won the title in 1977. Has any team moved that has won a title in their city? I don't think so.


1957-58 St. Louis Hawks	
1956-57 Boston Celtics	
1955-56 Philadelphia Warriors	
1954-55 Syracuse Nationals	
1953-54 Minneapolis Lakers	
1952-53 Minneapolis Lakers	
1951-52 Minneapolis Lakers	
1950-51 Rochester Royals	
1949-50 Minneapolis Lakers	
1948-49 Minneapolis Lakers	
1947-48 Baltimore Bullets	
1946-47 Philadelphia Warriors

Other than the Boston Celtics, all of those teams now play in other cities.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

To be honest I see this as a good thing for PA. If he cuts a deal and gets the Rose Garden back he would have the best of two major markets in the NW. Revenue would increase for both his teams. I don't see why he would move the Blazers to Seattle and deal with Backrupcy, Bracking a lease, Building a new arena, and relocation when he could just be selling more seats at both places. Seattle basketball fans would have reason to come down to Portland.

I think the worry of the Blazers moving to Seattle is way to pre-mature.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Corporate sponsorship. Your $10 ticket will not support the Blazers. They need fortune 500 Co.'s. Seattle has more than Portland.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

If the blazers leave town the NBA is dead to me. Free agency is one thing moving the one and only franchise from our city would be hard to stomach. I fill said for Sonics fans.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> It's not a possibility...the Arena situation in Seattle is worse then here and the city government up there has already shown they aren't about to do anything about it.


its quite a similar situation to that of the blazers and the city of portland...remember paul asking for tax money..?

yeah, not happening. with the state the schools are in, ect...nah.


same thing in seattle isnt it? the government simply doesnt have the funding for the team, and i dont know if the issue has been raised at the tax level but im sure residents would quickly squash that. people just dont care about the sonics that much. 

and im speaking as someone who has lived in seattle for 7 years, and am currently back in state at UW for college. the sonics just arent that big of a deal. 

to be honest, i could give a **** if the team moves. well, ill kind of miss it, cause i like to go to the games when portland is in town, but otherwise oh well.

as long as the blazers stay in portland ill be happy. true story.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.nielsenmedia.com/DMAs.html

Sonics = 13th media market
----------------------------
New Orleans = 43rd
Memphis = 44th
OK City = 45th

Last season Memphis WON and still lost money, and everytime the Sonics played against them, the attendence looked very low; I didn't even see the upper bowl filled last time the Sonics played them there. I think it's disgusting that the NBA would allow a top market team with lots of money move to an Okie town. But then, its also disgusting that the Seattle City Council is already planning for transforming the Key into a concert center, and that the total lack of leadership in Seattle led to this very sale...ugh, what a ****ing mess.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

...and Green Bay = 69th.

It doesn't matter how big you are. LA is number 2, and they haven't had a football team in close to a decade now.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

blakejack said:


> Ok...lahoma
> 
> Not as positive as the Oregon Trail, but one could argue that Oklahoma is the only other place where "Trail Blazers" would make sense. Seattle? Not so much


The Chisholm Trail ran through Oklahoma as well.

Even so, I'm not convinced the Blazers are going to move to Seattle in the event that the Sonics wind up moving to Oklahoma in the future.

I still haven't really had time to digest all of this ... ALTHOUGH ... the statement at sonicscentral.com that George Shinn apparently applied to the NBA to remain permanently in Oklahoma City smacks of a power play designed to muck up any plans that Bennett may or may nott have for the Sonics. And if that's even true because I've yet to see it substantiated or verified by another news source.

What I'm not necessarily okay with is that no matter what Oklahoma City does, it will be looked upon as a looter and a carpetbagger. New Orleans thinks that way and now Seattle too if an agreement can't be reached about Key Arena.

That said, I can't help but think that Bennett, while he sounds sincere in saying the commitment is to keep the teams in Seattle, there is something about him that rubs me the wrong way. I don't know enough about Clay Bennett (other than he's filthy rich) to make a character judgment. I DO NOT like George Shinn, you guys know that. Shinn is the reason I have had a very hard time embracing the Hornets while they have been here. I really don't know how I'd feel about the Sonics. It'll be interesting to see what Bennett and his group does in the way of player personnel decisions.

Oh, BTW -- doesn't this sale still have to be approved by the NBA Board of Governors?

To answer a question posited by maxiep about two pages ago in this thread, yes Oklahoma does levy state income tax.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why the hell is there all of the sudden this wild speculation that the Blazers would leave Portland for Seattle?
> 
> 1) It's already been stated that the Blazers would have a hell of a time leaving Portland, based on the lease agreement with the city of Portland. The team would have to declare bankruptcy, and then it's not even guaranteed that would void the lease agreement with the city.
> 
> ...



I second that notion. That exclusive site agreement is a major anchor holding the team here. On KGW tonight the city attourney was quoted as calling that agreement "airtight". They followed that with an anonymous source in Vulcan saying that Paul Allen can get out of any agreement, but that's just the news being sensationalist and Vulcan being coy about the fact that they have no leverage in their negotiations with PAM and the city.

And I really don't see how bankruptcy could even extricate Allen from that site agreement in any way. Bankruptcy is the declaration that an entity is financially insolvent, and the surrender of assets and equity to creditors. It means the owners give up control, and it's certainly not just a magical way for a proprietor to escape undesirable obligations. Unless we hear that the city of portland is willing to negotiate a buyout of the exclusive site agreement, we can all be pretty comfortable with the fact that the team is going to stay until 2025 at least.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> http://www.nielsenmedia.com/DMAs.html
> 
> Sonics = 13th media market
> ----------------------------
> ...



I'm not sure how to take your "Okie town" remark, but I understand your anger, and I'm sorry.

I just freakin' live here, 'kay.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> I'm not sure how to take your "Okie town" remark, but I understand your anger, and I'm sorry.
> 
> I just freakin' live here, 'kay.


Speaking of which...it seems like there has been a lot of Oklahoma hate today. I guess the acquisition of the Sonics by a OKC suitor kind of brought out the slight xenophobia of some.
Now, I have never lived in OKC or anywhere in Oklahoma for that matter, I have visited the place and don't really understand the hate. Do I prefer the Northwest? Yes, but I am slo from here, so am a bit biased. Anyways, I had a lot of fun in OKC and Tulsa and also went into the beautiful country-side where I watched Okemah's annual Woodie Guthrie Folk Festival. Anyways, not sure why I am writing all of this....well actually I do.....tis the insomnia, but still, Oklahoma doesn't deserve to be kicked through the mud.

Prunetang


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

handclap problematic said:


> Speaking of which...it seems like there has been a lot of Oklahoma hate today. I guess the acquisition of the Sonics by a OKC suitor kind of brought out the slight xenophobia of some.
> Now, I have never lived in OKC or anywhere in Oklahoma for that matter, I have visited the place and don't really understand the hate. Do I prefer the Northwest? Yes, but I am slo from here, so am a bit biased. Anyways, I had a lot of fun in OKC and Tulsa and also went into the beautiful country-side where I watched Okemah's annual Woodie Guthrie Folk Festival. Anyways, not sure why I am writing all of this....well actually I do.....tis the insomnia, but still, Oklahoma doesn't deserve to be kicked through the mud.


Prunetang I am drunk. I'm not kidding. And I didn't mean to jump myELFboy's crap.

Oh and its Woody not Woodie. But I digress ... the WGFF is great ... it took Oklahoma long enough to finally honor the man. But I digress ...

I can understand Sonic fans resentment and oh yeah Bennett is connected by marriage to the Gaylord family, which owns the aforementioned Repugnant Sick Joke of a Daily Newspaper in OKC (The Oklaohman). Thats why he has a sload of money ... he used to be part of the Spurs ownership group too (because he married into the Gaylord family)... did a little research tonight about him.

I have misgivings about Bennett maybe doing this TOO SOOON maybe. I think it was a powerplay to PO George Shinn (whos a damn crook and you know I've said that over n' over) because Shin nwon't sell his majority interest in the team or something. I think Bennett did this to thwart Shinn.

*And to the people of Seattle and the PNW -- don't hold the actions of one disgustingly rich guy against the rest of us who live in Oklahoma.* Especially this one who likes your Blazers a great deal.

I know I'm *Edit sick and tired of OKC (and to be honest I live in Norman which is about 15 minutes south but might as well be another planet by comparison ... but its considered part of the metro area so its unavoidable) being known for nothing but tornados and the bombing. I'm actually sick of a lot of things but are more appropriate ofr another board.

Its bedtime. More tomorrow.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

soonerterp said:


> *I know I'm *edit sick and tired of OKC (and to be honest I live in Norman which is about 15 minutes south but might as well be another planet by comparison ... but its considered part of the metro area so its unavoidable) being known for nothing but tornados and the bombing. I'm actually sick of a lot of things but are more appropriate ofr another board.
> 
> Its bedtime. More tomorrow.*


*

Norman is the best place to live in the OKC metro area by far IMO. I lived in OKC and Moore for a while and had we decided to stay, Norman was going to be our town. Luckily, we moved out of Moore right before the first tornado blew that town up.

Gaylord was and sounds like they are still the family that has all the money, pull, and contacts in Oklahoma. Anything that happens there probably goes through someone associated with the Gaylord family. What does Gaylord's daily newsletter (a.k.a. The Oklahoman) say about this buy?

Peace*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

woot portland is ranked 23rd! so why cant we support nfl mlb or mls teams?

22 Pittsburgh 1,169,800 1.061
*23 Portland, OR 1,099,890 0.998*
24 Baltimore 1,089,220 0.988
25 Indianapolis 1,053,750 0.956
26 San Diego 1,026,160 0.931
27 Charlotte 1,020,130 0.926
28 Hartford & New Haven 1,013,350 0.919
29 Raleigh-Durham (Fayetvlle) 985,200 0.894
30 Nashville 927,500 0.842
31 Kansas City 903,540 0.820
32 Columbus, OH 890,770 0.808
33 Milwaukee 880,390 0.799
34 Cincinnati 880,190 0.799
35 Greenvll-Spart-Ashevll-And 815,460 0.740
36 Salt Lake City 810,830 0.736
37 San Antonio 760,410 0.690
38 West Palm Beach-Ft. Pierce 751,930 0.682
39 Grand Rapids-Kalmzoo-B.Crk 731,630 0.664
40 Birmingham (Ann, Tusc) 716,520 0.650
41 Harrisburg-Lncstr-Leb-York 707,010 0.641
42 Norfolk-Portsmth-Newpt Nws 704,810 0.640
43 New Orleans 672,150 0.610
44 Memphis 657,670 0.597
45 Oklahoma City 655,400 0.595
46 Albuquerque-Santa Fe 653,680 0.593


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

dudleysghost said:


> On KGW tonight the city attourney was quoted as calling that agreement "airtight".


 The City Attorney's Office isn't exactly known for their cutting edge legal analysis. Maybe it's a simple straight forward issue, but the powerhouse law firms downtown are pretty good at raising issues when it doesn't appear there are issues to be raised.

I have heard many legal opinions and positons by the city attorney's office, that they later conceed on. Not saying they are wrong on this one, only that they have been wrong in the past.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

How did Safeco get built? I know PA was instrumental in building Seahawk Stadium (Qwest Field), but how was Safeco built? Was it all corporate?


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Would you guys support the Blazers if they moved to Seattle? It is a possibility.


absolutely not


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> absolutely not


Ditto from Dixie.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

if the blazers move the nba is dead to me


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> if the blazers move the nba is dead to me



That pretty much sums it up for me as well.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe this was addressed in the thread, don't have time to pour through all of the pages. But, since the Sonics were sold, do you think this makes Rashard Lewis more available? He would make an excellent Small Forward. Not sure who the Sonics would want, but Skinner + cash + 2nd round pick + 2008 1st round pick might work. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Norman is the best place to live in the OKC metro area by far IMO. I lived in OKC and Moore for a while and had we decided to stay, Norman was going to be our town. Luckily, we moved out of Moore right before the first tornado blew that town up.
> 
> Gaylord was and sounds like they are still the family that has all the money, pull, and contacts in Oklahoma. Anything that happens there probably goes through someone associated with the Gaylord family. What does Gaylord's daily newsletter (a.k.a. The Oklahoman) say about this buy?
> 
> Peace



There's about a half dozen stories/opinion pieces about it on the front page of newsok.com today (the shared website of _The Oklahoman_ and CBS affiliate KWTV). I've not had a chance to read any of them yet ... it could be spin, it could be straight ... but remember Bennett is part of the Gaylord family by marriage, I am not sure how objective they would be, you know?

Mayor Mick Cornett has come out publicly and tried to calm people's wild speculation about the Sonics moving to OKC ... he said just because an OKC group is buying the team doesn't mean they'll move (Bennett says otherwise, giving what's being reported here by spinners as a 12 month window to get a new arena or agreement to polish the Key, so to speak, in Seattle ... or else.)

I wanted to check the _Tulsa World_ but they are not a free site ... they charge to read stories. Wouldn't be so impactful of them perhaps ... they have an NBADL team (Tulsa 66ers), and they're building a sparkly pretty new arena (BOK Center) but that city is like a whole other planet too within the state.

More later.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

The Professional Fan said:


> How did Safeco get built? I know PA was instrumental in building Seahawk Stadium (Qwest Field), but how was Safeco built? Was it all corporate?


Safeco was funded by visitor taxes and the ownership also paid $100 million, or around that number.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Be the first kid on your block to own a Oklahoma City Sonics shirt. They come in mens and womens:

















-Pop


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

There is already a website and organization forming to save the Sonics and keep them in Seattle. You can check it out here:

www.saveoursonics.org


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

The Professional Fan said:


> How did Safeco get built? I know PA was instrumental in building Seahawk Stadium (Qwest Field), but how was Safeco built?


Griffey built it


----------

